
Enough - ronnieliew
http://www.43folders.com/2009/12/14/enough
======
dkarl
If you click on a link titled "Enough," you are definitely suffering from
compulsive overload, unless you really have time to open every link that makes
the first page of HN. How about an informative title to help us filter our
reading?

~~~
icey
Hmmm. I look at the title, the number of upvotes, the URL and the commentary.
I think coming from a well-known URL you can get away with it.

------
hegemonicon
"There is no such thing as information overload. There is only filter
failure." - Clay Shirky

------
mcantor
I have to be honest; while I enjoyed this article, I mainly upvoted it for the
author's use of the phrase "shrimp-induced torpor," which elicited giggling
from me in turn.

------
NathanKP
I find it interesting that of late there had been such a surge in articles
about information overload. It is definitely a lash back that will probably
continue to get stronger as the amount of information we are exposed to
increases.

~~~
BigDamnDeal
I made an extra OPML file to follow my 5,000 favorite information overload
blogs.

------
brent
How did this guy compute 24,000?

~~~
KC8ZKF
12 times an hour, 40 hour work week, 50 work weeks a year.

~~~
brent
I see. I didn't realize people only checked email at work on weekdays. I was
thinking more like 365 x 24 (or 16) x 60 / 5.

